# [FRANÇAIS] Peut-on s'entendre sur la définition du mot

## tecknojunky

Est-ce que vous voulez parler de la langue ou de la nationalité?

Et bien oui, le français (la langue) est parler ailleurs qu'en Europe.  Alors ça m'agace un peu quand je trouve des howtos qui clâme "mettre en français" une configuration quelquonque, alors qu'en réalité, c'est "mettre en Français" qui nous est montré.

Est-ce qu'on peut s'entendre sur une francisation internationnal de Gentoo http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Localisation_de_Gentoo_en_fran%C3%A7ais?  Je sais,  C'est un Wiki.  Mais la rédaction semble tellement hégémonique que toutes tentative d'internationnalisation necéssite un tant soit peu, par respect envers les autres, une consultations des particularités régionales de chacun.

Est-ce réalisable?

Par exemple, pour la date et l'heure, au lieu de dire: *Quote:*   

> Pour régler l'heure à l'heure française, il suffit de configurer les paramètres de fuseau horaire ainsi :
> 
> ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime

 Ne pourrait-on pas plutôt dire: *Quote:*   

> Pour régler l'heure à votre heure locale, il suffit de configurer les paramètres de fuseau horaire ainsi :
> 
> ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/<Région>/<lieu> /etc/localtime

 Cette formulation mérite peut-être d'être retravaillé car, dans mon cas, je peux tout aussi bien sélectionner...

/usr/share/zoneinfo/Canada/Eastern

/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Montreal

/usr/share/zoneinfo/EST

/usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT-4

ainsi que les variantes right, posix, ...  En fait, ajuster le fuseau horaire, je me demande bien qu'est-ce que ça viens foutre dans la francisation de quoi que ce soit.  À Paris, on parle pas uniquement français j'imagine.  Ici à Montréal, on a 20% d'anglophones et 30% de n'importe-quoi d'autres que le français.  Le fuseau horaire à rien à voir.

Il en va également de même en ce qui conçerne le mappage clavier et l'encodage des caractères, ce sous X ou la console texte.

Sous DOS, le codepage pour les caractères canadiens-français à le numéro 863.  Donc, c'est ce dont Samba a besoin pour bien interagir avec des systèmes de fichiers partagés avec Windows configurés en canadien-français.  J'imagine que ce scénario se répète selon la région francophone dont-on parle.

Ajuster la variable LANG à fr_FR@euro est complètement inaproprié à l'extérieur de l'europe.  Il en va de même pour KEYMAP="fr-latin1" et les polices de console.  Je veux pas choquer, mais je trouve ça un peux nombrilliste, parce que c'est écrit  "pour mettre en français".  Le "f" devrait être en majuscule. 

Dans mon cas, ca aurait été beaucoup plus utiles de pouvoir consulter une liste plutôt que de farfouiner un peu partout sur le web pour savoir que mon KEYMAP est plutôt "cf" (qwerty), que la police console qui marche pour moi est "default8x16", etc.  Savoir c'est quoi le KEYMAP pour les Français, c'est pas utile.

Bon.  Voilà.  Ça fait du bien d'en parler.  :Razz: 

[MAJ]

L'internationalisation du Howto pour la francisation de Gentoo sur le Gentoo-Wiki à débuté.  Puisque ça risque de ne pas se faire en criant ciseau, je fais la rédaction dans un fichier texte que je publierai en un seul coup.

Objectifs: Rendre le howto régionalement neutre;Avoir une référence pour toutes les régions et leurs spécificitées.

Nouveau layout suggéré:

```
Introduction

Système

   Affichage

      Support

      Environnement

   Mappage clavier

      Console(pré- & post-baselayout-1.11.7)

      Xfree/Xorg

   Systèmes de fichiers

      Noyau

      Samba

   Divers

      Aides

      Dico

Applications

   KDE

   Mozilla

   Firefox

   Tonne de beurre

   OpenOffice

      Vanille

      Ximian

   xChat
```

Sections faites:Introduction (v.o.)Affichage:Support

maj le 2005-01-14.

----------

## Pachacamac

Peut-être qu'il te faut regarder "mettre en Canadien"   :Razz: 

Chuis trop creuvé pour ecrire plus.

Je te dis à demain, promis.

----------

## yuk159

Il suffit simplement pour cela de participer à l'élaboration des How-to et les eventuelles particularités en ferons partie.

Il ne faut pas oublier que nous paramettrons ce dont nous avons besoin sur nos machines.

----------

## tecknojunky

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Il suffit simplement pour cela de participer à l'élaboration des How-to et les eventuelles particularités en ferons partie.
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que nous paramettrons ce dont nous avons besoin sur nos machines.

 Alors je fais quoi?  J'édite dans le wiki, de mon propre chef, selon ce que je crois propice?  Zip, Zap, Zoup?

----------

## bosozoku

Je pense que c'est une bonne solution du moment que tu ne casses pas tout.

----------

## Apsforps

En effet, tu peux parfaitement éditer dans le wiki, par exemple en ajoutant à cet article une section sur la localisation en canadien. Tiens, au fait, ya pas un cajun qui traine dans le coin pour nous faire une localisation gentoo-louisiane?   :Laughing: 

De toute façon, comme tu le dis toi-même, c'est un wiki, et je t'assure que toutes les contributions sont les bienvenues

----------

## sireyessire

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Par exemple, pour la date et l'heure, au lieu de dire: *Quote:*   Pour régler l'heure à l'heure française, il suffit de configurer les paramètres de fuseau horaire ainsi :
> 
> ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime Ne pourrait-on pas plutôt dire: *Quote:*   Pour régler l'heure à votre heure locale, il suffit de configurer les paramètres de fuseau horaire ainsi :
> 
> ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/<Région>/<lieu> /etc/localtime Cette formulation mérite peut-être d'être retravaillé car, dans mon cas, je peux tout aussi bien sélectionner...
> ...

 

Beau craquage, ça va mieux maintenant?

Bon sur le truc de l'heure, on peut pas vraiment faire ce que tu dis non plus car : tu dis ça à un newbie de Marseille (dsl il fallait que je choisisse une ville)  et il va chercher usr/share/zoneinfo/PACA/Marseille qui n'existe évidement pas.

En plus, vous aimez bien d'habitude dire que vous êtes Québecois et pas Français, que vous parlez pas le français mais le québécois, alors pourquoi pas mettre une sous-rubrique pour le Québec.

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## anigel

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Par exemple, pour la date et l'heure, au lieu de dire: *Quote:*   Pour régler l'heure à l'heure française, il suffit de configurer les paramètres de fuseau horaire ainsi :
> 
> ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime Ne pourrait-on pas plutôt dire: *Quote:*   Pour régler l'heure à votre heure locale, il suffit de configurer les paramètres de fuseau horaire ainsi :
> 
> ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/<Région>/<lieu> /etc/localtime Cette formulation mérite peut-être d'être retravaillé car, dans mon cas, je peux tout aussi bien sélectionner...

 

Je ne vois pas le problème : il est bien précisé en en-tête de paragraphe : "Pour régler l'heure à l'heure française". L'heure française n'est, à ma connaissance, disponible qu'en France. L'heure du Québec est québecoise, non ?

Là où le bât blesse effectivement, c'est que peut-être la mise à l'heure n'a pas sa place dans ce HOWTO de localisation ? Dans ce cas, il faudrait rester très exhaustif, et créer un HOWTO séparé pour la mise à l'heure. Mais n'est-ce pas déjà fait dans la doc d'install de Gentoo ? La raison d'être de ce HOWTO étant de mâcher le travail aux utilisateurs français, il faut accepter les quelques imprécisions qui permettent au document de rester lisible, sans quoi nous aurions vite des textes avec un niveau d'abstraction tel qu'ils en deviendraient totalement inintelligibles, et donc inutiles.

Allez, ne jouons pas au chat : je suis sûr qu'un Québecois est tout à fait capable de mettre son système à l'heure malgré ce HOWTO un peu trop zélé ?

Ceci dit, effectivement, si le coeur t'en dit, n'hésites pas à corriger / compléter le texte, en veillant à bien coller au sujet.

Amicalement.

----------

## kernelsensei

pourrais-tu changer ton titre stp !

Merci !

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> je trouve des howtos qui clâme "mettre en français" une configuration quelquonque, alors qu'en réalité, c'est "mettre en Français" qui nous est montré.

 

Euh... Non. "mettre en Français" n'existe pas. Français est un adjectif et à ce titre ne porte pas de majuscule (sauf placé en début de phrase, comme ici). Dois-je rappeler, qu'en français, seul les noms propres ont droit à la majuscule ? Et un habitant de la France est un français: le caractère générique de ce nom en fait un nom commun et non un nom propre.

 *Quote:*   

> francisation internationnal de Gentoo

 

De façon plus général, il existe un howto pour toute distribution linux pour ça: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Francophones-HOWTO.html

On remarquera au passage le chapitre 1.3: "Les français ne sont pas les seuls francophones" ainsi que par exemple

 *Quote:*   

> Pour installer un clavier français sous Linux, tapez selon votre clavier une des lignes suivantes :
> 
>         loadkeys tables-clavier/fr/fr-latin9.map
> 
>         loadkeys tables-clavier/qc/qc-latin1.map
> ...

  pour le chapitre 4.1.

Par ailleurs: français (l'adjectif) veut dire ayant un rapport avec la France. Le Canada n'a, que je sache, aucun rapport avec la France d'un point de vue géographique. Donc, quand on parle d'une localisation française, il s'agit d'une localisation en rapport avec la France (géographique, bien sûr à cause du terme "localisation"). C'est sûre que ça ne va pas aider un Canadien, pas plus qu'un Bolivien ou un Chinois, et c'est normal: ce n'est pas parce qu'on parle la même langue qu'on habite au même endroit.

Par contre, il manque peut-être un howto de localisation canadienne.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Apsforps

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> Et un habitant de la France est un français: le caractère générique de ce nom en fait un nom commun et non un nom propre.
> 
> 

 

Euh, là je ne suis pas sûr du tout, un habitant de la France est bien un Français avec une majuscule, c'est un nom propre, du moins selon le dictionnaire, à moins que l'Académie n'ait changé ce fait récemment, ce qui m'étonnerait quand même.

----------

## Pachacamac

Non, français ne s'écrit pas avec un F .

Tu dis bien la République française, le cinéma français, Constitution française, et l'Académie française.

----------

## Apsforps

Ben oui, parce que là c'est un adjectif, dans le cas d'un Français comme je le mets dans mon message, c'est un nom, pas un adjectif.

J'ai l'impression qu'on est de plus en plus off topic là  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Oui il me semble qu'on dit Français quand il s'agit de dire qu'un type est "Français" mais on dit "je parle français"...

bon allez si vraiment on sait pas on a qu'a aller voir les vieux barbons de l'académie française...faut bien qu'ils servent à quelque chose  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Qu'est-ce que vous etes casse-pieds! Je dis: gardez le francais pour la diplomatie, utiliser l'anglais pour les ordis c'est plus simple  :Wink: 

Tout ce qu'il y a a faire c'est utiliser les bons mots c'est tout. Par exemple, c'est "pour se regler sur le fuseau horaire de la France" ... etc etc..

Enfin, je m'en fous moi, je suis sur America/New_York alors ...

----------

## zdra

Faut pas chipoter sur les mots, moi je suis belge et je parles francais aussi... quand je vois un howto qui me dit comment mettre la zone horaire de paris je comprends tout de suite que je dois adapter pour mettre celle de bruxelles... Quand il est dit de mettre les locales à fr_FR@euro j'adapte simplement en fr_BE@euro, pas besoin d'en faire toute une histoire.... Celui qui écris une doc met logiquement la config qui est bonne pour lui (ne fusse que pour pouvoir faire des copier/coller).

Et finalement si tu veux changer, le wiki est faut pour ça ! ya le ptit bouton "modifier" en bas de chaque articles  :Wink: 

PS: un titre style [OFF] différence entre francais et Francais me parait plus approprié

----------

## Dais

Bah le Français (la langue) n'est pas une particularité de la France, et vu qu'on parle Français en Belgique, en Suisse, au Québec, et à pas mal d'autres endroits (des francophones, il y en a un peu partout), il faut effectivement faire la nuance pour la langue.

Il est évident que "l'heure française" est l'heure en France, mais la "langue française" n'est pas une exclusivité d'un pays européen :p

le Français, lorsque ce mot est utilisé pour définir  la langue, concerne le Français international, celui commun à tous les francophones, et le français de France n'est pas plus "vrai" que le Français du Québec ou de Belgique.

@Sireyessire: euh désolé mais même si effectivement les Québécois se disent Québécois et non pas Français (ce qui est normal), j'entends quasiment jamais dire "on parle Québécois" de manière chauviniste, c'est plutôt pour différencier plus facilement dans le language parlé que les expressions utilisées sont propres au Québec, mais la bonne manière serait de dire "on parle le Français du Québec".

PS: dur de prendre parti dans mon cas, je suis Français vivant au Québec :p

----------

## Trevoke

Apparemment moi je suis un francais de France si on fait confiance aux quebecois  :Smile: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Dais wrote:*   

> @Sireyessire: euh désolé mais même si effectivement les Québécois se disent Québécois et non pas Français (ce qui est normal), j'entends quasiment jamais dire "on parle Québécois" de manière chauviniste, c'est plutôt pour différencier plus facilement dans le language parlé que les expressions utilisées sont propres au Québec, mais la bonne manière serait de dire "on parle le Français du Québec".

 Au Québec, on parle français.  Quand on veut spécifier qu'on parle avec nos expressions ou notre accent, on dit qu'on parle le Québecois.  Quand on veut dire "être claire", on dit "en bon Québecois"  :Razz:   Quand on dis un mot en anglais (faute de trouver une traduction rapidement), on dit qu'on parle en latin  :Very Happy: 

 * wrote:*   

> Apparemment moi je suis un francais de France si on fait confiance aux quebecois

 Non.  T'es un maudit Français.  Point  :Wink:   Les Anglos ont cette fâcheuse tendance à nous appeler aussi "The French", ce qui qui reviens à appeler un États-Uniens un "English".  C'est pas l'fun.

[À propos]

J'opterais qu'on utilise francophone/en français/francophonie plutôt que français/français/français, lorsque approprié et qu'on fasse abstraction complet du pays, de la région.  C'est tout simplement la bonne chose à faire, à mon avis.

Donc, je vais pas me gèner pour modifier le Wiki, mais si je le fais, ça va être dans un esprit de généralisation et de mise en commun.  Le newbie de marseille sera pas plus avantagé que le newbie de Dakar.  Mon intention est d'implanter des listes qui informent sur les particularités régionales (directement dans le howto ou dans des pages distinctes, je verrai).

[/À propos]

----------

## bosozoku

Moué bon quand je te lis tecknojunky, j'ai l'impression de voir un indépendentiste...

Qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout que t'es pas content qu'on apelle les quebecois Français.

Pff, vraiment je trouve ça minable.

Ne le prend pas mal car c'est un avis personnel.

----------

## Trevoke

Je vous rappelle qu'emacs est mieux que vim.

Merci.

sireyessire   :Arrow:  moi

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je vous rappelle qu'emacs est mieux que vim.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> sireyessire   moi

 

mais non vim c'est nettement mieux qu'emacs!   :Wink:   (et hop le trollomètre s'affole)

La vie est une question de choix, j'ai donc choisi vim par rapport à emacs, tu fais le choix inverse, it's life.

----------

## Trevoke

Bon apparemment l'ellipse t'a echappe, je voulais dire "sireyessire me court apres", ho la la!

Bon donc le Francais il vit en France et les poules elles habitent jamais chez moi  :Sad: 

----------

## Polo

"il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport"

----------

## tecknojunky

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Moué bon quand je te lis tecknojunky, j'ai l'impression de voir un indépendentiste...
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout que t'es pas content qu'on apelle les quebecois Français.
> 
> Pff, vraiment je trouve ça minable.
> ...

 Pis ton avis personnel, j'men câlisse.

Prend-le pas mal, on jase là  :Wink: .

[À propos]

Bon, j'ai commencé à faire des petites modifs ici et là, le temps d'apprendre comment ce wiki fonctionne.

Quand je parle de "s'entendre sur la définition du mot *français*", ce que j'entend c'est est-ce qu'on parle de la langue où de la nationalité?  C'est tout.

[/À propos]

----------

## Trevoke

 *Polo wrote:*   

> "il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport"

 

Moi je vois un GROS TROLL a l'horizon, de taille a ravager la cote sud-est du forum. Et je pense que c'est l'heure de le laisser tomber maintenant, le gros troll.

----------

## Polo

oui, surtout que les cotes ont déja souffert en fin d'année dernière...

c'etaient pas les memes, mais bon.....  :Sad: 

----------

## jpopcenter

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par exemple, pour la date et l'heure, au lieu de dire: *Quote:*   Pour régler l'heure à l'heure française, il suffit de configurer les paramètres de fuseau horaire ainsi :
> 
> ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime Ne pourrait-on pas plutôt dire: *Quote:*   Pour régler l'heure à votre heure locale, il suffit de configurer les paramètres de fuseau horaire ainsi :
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas pour remuer le couteau dans la plaie ouverte par ton topic mais il me semble que ce que tu dis est juste... tout simplement parce que tu ne fais que re-citer ce que dis le manuel d'utilisation de la commande.

Pour ce qui est du HOWTO incriminé il me semble que ta proposition est plus une régression qu'une évolution.

Néanmoins, la proposition d'un rajout d'une section (avec une réorganisation du HOWTO) pour les francophones autre que les français serait la bienvenue (comme tout autre HOWTO/Guide/Documentation/etc...)

Sur ce, il ne me reste plus qu'à te dire : En piste, l'artiste !!!

----------

## tecknojunky

 *jpopcenter wrote:*   

> Néanmoins, la proposition d'un rajout d'une section (avec une réorganisation du HOWTO) pour les francophones autre que les français serait la bienvenue

 Oups!  :Embarassed:  J'ai déjà commencé à défigurer LE howto.  Je vois pas pourquoi il faut dupliquer les mêmes choses pour chacune des régions quand il n'est question que de spécifier quels sont les paramètres spécifiques à chacun, où les trouver, etc.  Pour le moment, le howto est beaucoup trop spécifique aux Français, à mon avis.  Pourquoi cette spécificité aux Français?  Ils sont plus cons qu'ailleurs ou quoi?

----------

## Pachacamac

Certainement parceque c'est un français qui a pris la peine de l'écrire. C'est facile de critiquer mais fais quelque chose de mieux avant de te le permettre.

----------

## Trevoke

tecknojunky : on t'aime bien, et on respecte tes choix, tes habitudes, tes preferences, tes amours et tes haines, mais si tu le prends comme ca, s'il te plait, fais-toi une faveur et utilise Windows ...

D'ailleurs, tu seras surement malheureux sous Windows aussi, car pour selectionner l'heure Francaise ils te diront surement de choisir le meridien de greenwich. C'est vraiment des connards, on s'en fout de l'heure en Angleterre. Tu vois ce que je veux dire?

----------

## kernelsensei

on se calme les enfants !  :Cool:  (*d'un air paternel ...*)

----------

## jpopcenter

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Pourquoi cette spécificité aux Français?  Ils sont plus cons qu'ailleurs ou quoi?

 

Ou peut-être moins flémard pour rédiger des documents d'entraide pour la communauté ?

Ou peut-être que quelques français avaient compris comment ça marchaient d'où l'idée d'écrire un HOWTO contrairement aux autres francophones non français qui n'avaient même pas compris (contrairement à toi) que ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime ne s'appliquait qu'aux systèmes résidants en France ?

Va savoir charles...

Rhoooo mais tu viens de me faire penser à un truc !!!! Il faudrait aussi un France-HOWTO tranduit dans toutes les langues parlées en France pour que :

1er : toutes les personnes vivant en France puissent configurer l'heure correctement

2eme : on arrête de se prendre la tête avec des questions bidons sur la pertinance du choix des TROIS mots définissants un HOWTO de 30 pages.

P.S.

La prochaine fois va te plaindre aux auteurs (voire à ton psychiatre, parce que là ça devient grâve) et/ou apporte ta contribution avant d'être obliger devenir insultant s'il te plait...

----------

## Dais

répondre de manière agressive à un message agressif ne fait que créer un effet domino .. couper cette réaction en chaîne est une meilleure solution :p

----------

## tecknojunky

 :Laughing:  Pour sur que ça allait chatouiller la susceptibilitée de quelques-uns.  

Bien non, je ne crois pas que les Français sont cons.  En fait, oui, ils sont cons, mais on l'est tous tout autant  :Wink: .  Enfin, je veux pas insulter.  Mes plus plates excuses aux egos qui demeurent écorchés.  Je posais la question à la blague.  Vos commentaires sont justifiés et je les accèptes.  On passe à autre chose?

Oui, le howto me dérange profondément et je vais le réparer (enfin, essayer de mon mieux).  Je vais faire de gros efforts pour que cela demeure acceptable pour tous, et oui, même pour les Français.  Je garde à l'esprit que le howto doit remplir la même fonction qu'avant, C-À-D, franciser Gentoo pour les Français.  Juste que ça sera également valide pour le reste de la francophonie.

Tigidou.

----------

## jpopcenter

 *Dais wrote:*   

> répondre de manière agressive à un message agressif ne fait que créer un effet domino .. couper cette réaction en chaîne est une meilleure solution :p

 

Merci pour ton conseil  :Very Happy: 

Ainsi j'ai ainsi pu ré-éditer mon message afin d'y insérer un "s'il te plait" tout à la fin  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yuk159

Ouai ça tourne un peu au vinaigre l'histoire...

Pour pas grand chose en faite, perso je suis localisé dans pacifque/noumea,

Et alors ? Je pense qu'il est pratique d'avoir des exemples précis sous la main

pour pouvoir faire sa propre config.

Je ne pense pas que tout modifier soit une bonne solution, dabord je trouve que assez grossier vis à vis des gens qui on pris la peine de rédiger ces documents, de plus ça n'apporte rien de plus à celui qui lit.

Faire des ajouts me parai bien plus interressant du moment que ça n'alourdi pas le document.

----------

## Pachacamac

Je reste aux aguets pour le relire quand tu aura fini.

Fait une annonce pour que tout le monde en profites  :Wink: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Je reste aux aguets pour le relire quand tu aura fini.
> 
> Fait une annonce pour que tout le monde en profites 

 J'aqi créer une section [MAJ] dans le post initiale.  Les commentaires sont plus que bienvenue.

----------

## tecknojunky

*BUMP!*

J'ai ajouté le nouveau layout suggéré dans le post initiale et j'aurais besoin de votre avis avant que je défigure le HOWTO du wiki.

Merci.

----------

## rg421

J'avoue que ça devient de plus en plus clair... même le titre de ce HOWTO est obscure et prète à confusion: "HOWTO Localisation de Gentoo en [fF]rançais" ne veut pas dire grand chose (je touve) et l'embrouille vient du fait que technojunky comprend ça "HOWTO francophone, Localisation de Gentoo" (ce qui justifie toutes ses remarques concernant le manque de support pour les francophones autre que les Français du continent) et les autres comme "HOWTO, Localisation française de Gentoo" (où toute considération géographique devient triviale). Si je puis donc faire une proposition concernant le titre...

@technojunky: si tu modifies le HOWTO, change le titre en passant pour que ce soit plus clair. Effectivement, le Français qui a écrit ce HOWTO n'a pas du penser aux francophones. Par ailleurs, je prends tes remarques un peu acerbes (qui m'ont personnellement fait rire) comme une démonstration de nos différences de language. Mais je comprends parfaitement que certain s'en soit offusqués (elles étaient un peu dures).

@tout le monde: Je ne sais plus qui avait raison et le prof qui m'a dit que français s'écrivait sans majuscule avait tort (où alors, je suis un boulet, ce qui est possible aussi). Je résume, l'adjectif français s'écrit en minuscule mais un Français (habitant de France) avec une majuscule, de même qu'un Allemand, un Canadien...

mes 0,02cts

-- 

Renaud

----------

## anigel

Non, franchement là on aboutit à du grand n'importe quoi. Cette manie de vouloir absolument accepter et intégrer les petites spécificités de chacun dans les grands projets tourne au ridicule. Est-ce que je vais modifier ce HOWTO pour les gens de ma famille qui parlent le patois local ?

Sérieusement, il faut se rappeler que : un HOWTO est une doc, rédigée bien souvent sur un sujet précis et qui est sensée faciliter (mâcher ?) le travail en ne faisant pas double emploi avec la doc officielle.

Cette histoire d'heure est pourtant expliquée dans la doc officielle, de manière claire et précise. Quel besoin d'aller saloper le travail de l'auteur du HOWTO juste pour inclure les variantes ? 

Je ne crois pas les utilisateurs québecois assez stupides pour ne pas comprendre qu'il faut adapter à leur configuration. Je crois surtout que tu te fais plaisir avec ce post à venir jeter un pavé dans une mare qui faisait des efforts pour maintenir la paix entre les canards et les carpes.

Si vraiment tu as un doute sur la santé mentale de tes concitoyens, alors tu peux faire quelque chose d'utile: il me semble qu'un copier / coller du HOWTO complet, avec renommage vers "localiser une gentoo pour le Québec", ou un truc du genre, devrait suffire. Tu pourras ensuite l'adapter comme bon te semblera, sans compliquer inutilement ce document, et le rendre inbitable pour les lecteurs français, à qui il était destiné au départ ?

D'ailleurs je me demande... Pour les pays vraiment grands, qui sont à cheval sur plusieurs fuseaux horaires... Mon Dieu, mon coeur s'emballe là ^^ ! Oh Seigneur ! Certains parlent même plusieurs langues (la Chine par exemple)... Plein de HOWTO, partout.... Ahhhhhh, je deviens fou   :Twisted Evil:   !

----------

## tecknojunky

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, je prends tes remarques un peu acerbes (qui m'ont personnellement fait rire) comme une démonstration de nos différences de language. Mais je comprends parfaitement que certain s'en soit offusqués (elles étaient un peu dures).

 Vrai.  Je l'ai fait avec humour en tête.  Les commentaires sont justifiés et je les accèptes.  Je me suis aussi excusé, ce malgré que je n'ai fais que posé une question et non pas exprimé une opinion ni clâmé quoi que ce soit.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Non, franchement là on aboutit à du grand n'importe quoi. Cette manie de vouloir absolument accepter et intégrer les petites spécificités de chacun dans les grands projets tourne au ridicule. Est-ce que je vais modifier ce HOWTO pour les gens de ma famille qui parlent le patois local ?
> 
> Sérieusement, il faut se rappeler que : un HOWTO est une doc, rédigée bien souvent sur un sujet précis et qui est sensée faciliter (mâcher ?) le travail en ne faisant pas double emploi avec la doc officielle.

 C'est pour ça que je vais la rendre régionalement neutre.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Cette histoire d'heure est pourtant expliquée dans la doc officielle, de manière claire et précise. Quel besoin d'aller saloper le travail de l'auteur du HOWTO juste pour inclure les variantes ?

 C'est mon intention de complètement enlever la référence à l'ajustement du fuseau horaire, qui a mieux sa place dans un howto d'installation.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je ne crois pas les utilisateurs québecois assez stupides pour ne pas comprendre qu'il faut adapter à leur configuration. Je crois surtout que tu te fais plaisir avec ce post à venir jeter un pavé dans une mare qui faisait des efforts pour maintenir la paix entre les canards et les carpes.

 Beau fin-fino va.  Dis moi, si c'est si évident, quelle est la configuration pour, disons, l'Acadie?

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Si vraiment tu as un doute sur la santé mentale de tes concitoyens, alors tu peux faire quelque chose d'utile: il me semble qu'un copier / coller du HOWTO complet, avec renommage vers "localiser une gentoo pour le Québec", ou un truc du genre, devrait suffire. Tu pourras ensuite l'adapter comme bon te semblera, sans compliquer inutilement ce document, et le rendre inbitable pour les lecteurs français, à qui il était destiné au départ.

 Et c'est la raison du titre de ce thread.  Il veut dire quoi "français"?  On parle du mot français ou du mot Français?  Moi je préfère (et de loin) que ce soit français et que les nombrillistes comme toi ait de l'empathie et partage.  Pour pas faire du travail en double, on va en faire UN howto, généraliste et commun.  Hop là.  Le problème du travail en double est réglé une fois pour toute.  

Par la suite, si tu tiens vraiment à un howto spécifique aux lecteurs Français, si vraiment tu as un doute sur la santé mentale de tes concitoyens, alors tu peux faire quelque chose d'utile: il me semble qu'un copier / coller du HOWTO complet, avec renommage vers "localiser une gentoo pour la France", ou un truc du genre, devrait suffire. Tu pourras ensuite l'adapter comme bon te sembleras, sans compliquer inutilement le document, et le rendre "inbitable"(?) pour les lecteurs de la francophonies, à qui il sera destiné au départ.

Bon, je vais à la pèche un peu là.  Il y a beaucoup de poissons   :Razz: 

----------

## anigel

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> C'est mon intention de complètement enlever la référence à l'ajustement du fuseau horaire, qui a mieux sa place dans un howto d'installation.

 

Ce genre d'attitude mùa laisse vraiment perplexe... Ton travail ne me convient pas, pouf je le modifie à ma sauce, et si ça ne te plaît pas... Ma foi je m'en fous ^^ ! Ce qui, dans ce cas, reste une régression, je le maintiens.

Ca me rappele mes objections à la constitution du wiki d'ailleurs...

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Beau fin-fino va.  Dis moi, si c'est si évident, quelle est la configuration pour, disons, l'Acadie?

 

Là je ne comprends même pas l'intérêt de la question... Je t'avoue que, ne connaissant pas cette communauté, j'ai un peu cherché à me renseigner. Ce que j'en ai lu me porte à penser que ta remarque ne sert qu'à démontrer ce dont je parlais avec mon histoire de patois local : il ne sert à rien de vouloir trop "abstracter" les choses dans un document sensé aider le néophyte.

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Et c'est la raison du titre de ce thread.  Il veut dire quoi "français"?  On parle du mot français ou du mot Français?  Moi je préfère (et de loin) que ce soit français et que les nombrillistes comme toi ait de l'empathie et partage.  Pour pas faire du travail en double, on va en faire UN howto, généraliste et commun.  Hop là.  Le problème du travail en double est réglé une fois pour toute.

 

Je n'ai aucune empathie, je ne partage pas, et surtout, je ne travaille jamais pour la communauté, tout le monde sur ce forum te le dira... Non, je pense tout simplement faire preuve de bon sens en essayant d'empêcher la complication d'un document clair pour satisfaire les instincts chauvinistes d'un trolleur immodéré ^^.

EDIT : "inbitable" = "incompréhensible" en français de France   :Laughing:  .

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> Cette manie de vouloir absolument accepter et intégrer les petites spécificités de chacun dans les grands projets tourne au ridicule. Est-ce que je vais modifier ce HOWTO pour les gens de ma famille qui parlent le patois local ? 

 

OUI. Et plutot deux fois qu'une. Je suis en train d'expliquer à mon père comment se servir de sa machine et je t'assure que je personnalise tous les HOWTOs... Bien, entendu, je ne les écrit pas et ne les publie pas sur internet: ça reste de l'orale, entre nous. Mais pour quelque chose qui concerne tout un pays...

 *Quote:*   

> C'est pour ça que je vais la rendre régionalement neutre. 

 

Pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée. Par habitude, un HOWTO doit être relativement précis pour pouvoir être utilisé par les débutants, les non-informatitiens... Les autres utilisent plus spécifiquement les man et les forums, usenet... Or plus tu vas rendre "régionalement neutre" ce HOWTO, moins il sera précis, et donc moins il apportera d'aide aux débutants complets.

Par exemple: si je suis à la lettre ta proposition de localisation avec

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/<Région>/<lieu> /etc/localtime
```

 Je vais essayer en place de <lieu>  de mettre Strasbourg. Comme ça ne va pas marcher, je vais de voir chercher le renseignement dont j'ai besoin ailleurs: le HOWTO n'aura pas rempli sa fonction. Je rappelle que tu peux avoir affaire à des vrais débutants (qui ne sont pas forcément bête mais qui font exactement ce qu'il y a d'expliqué sans forcément chercher plus loin).

Bref, un HOWTO doit être à mon sens à la limite du directif.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## anigel

100% d'accord avec toi rg412.

Juste une petite correction :

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> OUI. Et plutot deux fois qu'une. Je suis en train d'expliquer à mon père comment se servir de sa machine et je t'assure que je personnalise tous les HOWTOs... Bien, entendu, je ne les écrit pas et ne les publie pas sur internet: ça reste de l'orale, entre nous. Mais pour quelque chose qui concerne tout un pays...

 

Je suis originaire de Corrèze, et quand je parle de patois local, il s'agit vraiment de "local". ie : à un douzaine de kilomètres les mots ne sont pas les mêmes, à un soixantaine de kilomètres on ne se comprend plus du tout !

Et mon post d'origine ne s'oppose qu'à cette histoire d'heure. Comme tu le démontre si bien : pour nous en France, les régions sont : le Limousin, le PACA, etc... autant de références non trouvées dans l'arborescence.

En revanche, inclure des directives concernant les claviers, les codepages, etc, pour nos amis de langue française me paraît une bonne idée. Mais en restant directif ! Pas d'abstraction ! Sinon on complique le document inutilement !

----------

## rg421

@anigel

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'ai aucune empathie, je ne partage pas, et surtout, je ne travaille jamais pour la communauté, tout le monde sur ce forum te le dira

 

Euh... Faut que tu m'expliques là. Parce que:

[HOWTO] Player divx / dvd sur framebuffer

[HOWTO] MSN messenger derrière un NAT.

[HOWTO] serveur mail securise (basé sur uw-imap)

Je n'ai pris que les trois premiers... Je veux bien croire que tu n'as pas travaillé pour la communauté mais uniquement pour toi, mais tu l'as quand même partagé et personnellement je ne partage pas sans une certaine empathie...

 *Quote:*   

>  Je suis originaire de Corrèze, et quand je parle de patois local, il s'agit vraiment de "local". ie : à un douzaine de kilomètres les mots ne sont pas les mêmes, à un soixantaine de kilomètres on ne se comprend plus du tout !

 

Là, je ++ (pour info OFF le mur, en Alsace, c'est à 10km qu'on ne comprend plus rien).

 *Quote:*   

> En revanche, inclure des directives concernant les claviers, les codepages, etc, pour nos amis de langue française me paraît une bonne idée.

 

Je ne sais pas quoi répondre (voir mon post précédent): le titre du HOWTO me laisse perplexe: je ne comprend pas s'il s'agit d'un HOWTO pour francophone ou pour Français, ce qui est bien le noeud du problème.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## zdra

Oulà la discution va loins pour un simple détail dans les howto. Moi je dis simplement: l'autheur d'un howto fait ce qu'il lui semble le mieux, et donc logiquement un francais va mettre l'heure de paris. Cela dit, rien n'empeche de signaler sur le thread (ou en modifiant le wiki) qqch du style: "NOTE: si vous abitez ailleur qu'en france, adapter cette ligne de la maniere suivante: blablabla".

EDIT: si l'auteur d'un howto doit commencer à réfléchir sur les conséquences politique/communautaires/.../... de ce qu'il écris, on dévie largement du seul et unique but qui est d'aider une personne à configurer son linux. Et je crois que tout belge que je suis, je suis capable de comprendre comment mettre le  fuseau horaire de Bruxelles quand un howto m'explique comment mettre sur paris  :Wink: 

----------

## manuel.flury

Hello tout le monde   :Smile: 

Pour ceux que ca intéresse voici le quickpkg d'openoffice 1.1.4 (et 1.1.3 pour encore qques jours au plus) en français :

http://manuel.flury.free.fr/gentoo/

A+

Manu

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Par la suite, si tu tiens vraiment à un howto spécifique aux lecteurs Français, si vraiment tu as un doute sur la santé mentale de tes concitoyens, alors tu peux faire quelque chose d'utile: il me semble qu'un copier / coller du HOWTO complet, avec renommage vers "localiser une gentoo pour la France", ou un truc du genre, devrait suffire. Tu pourras ensuite l'adapter comme bon te sembleras, sans compliquer inutilement le document, et le rendre "inbitable"(?) pour les lecteurs de la francophonies, à qui il sera destiné au départ

 

C'est pas un peu stupide ça???? je vous vire votre truc au lieu d'en faire un autre et vous aurez qu'à refaire??? Que tu produises des infos pour une communauté c'est bien, que tu prives une autre communauté de certaines infos exprès centralisées pour l'occasion c'est stupide!!! Je pense qu'adapter est peut être plus facile que se demander que faire d'autre, non???Last edited by Enlight on Fri Jan 14, 2005 12:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Faut qu'on se calme la !! j'ai lu des posts vraiment limites ...

Un howto ca montre la route a suivre de maniere generale, je veux dire par la, que ca montre les fichiers a éditer, ce qu'il faut mettre dedans (a peu pres),  on va pas faire du cas par cas ... imaginez le manuel gentoo au cas par cas ?

alors arretez vos enfantillages !!

----------

## zdra

Admiiiiiiinnnnn !!!!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## dioxmat

*ahem*

----------

## zdra

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> *ahem*

 

grillé kernel_sensei :loool:

----------

## Trevoke

Tout le monde a raison, mais pour une raison ou pour une autre, je suis plutot contre l'avis de tecknojunkie qu'autre chose.

Tout d'abord, quand on est une minorite, on n'insulte pas la majorite. Ca, c'est de la psychologie de foule de base. Je suis arrive au milieu de la deuxieme page et je contemplais ecrire un message avec un seul mot : "Meurs". Evidemment, c'est pas tres gentil, mais traiter les francais de cons, d'egoistes, de malpropres, de malappris et de goujats, 'faut pas exagerer. On n'est pas des malappris.

Pour des raisons probablement historiques (le gars qui a ecrit le HOWTO etait francais et personne n'avait Gentoo au Quebec a l'epoque), le HOWTO est centre sur la France.

Pourquoi? Parce que la plupart des etres humains apprennent par l'exemple.

Ca me fait penser d'ailleurs, c'est vraiment une honte que le manuel d'installation n'explique pas en detail comment preparer une installation a huit partitions sous NetBSD quand Cygwin se leve du pied gauche et que Win98 fait la gueule, parce que preparer les RAID arrays sous Linux c'est pas toujours de la tarte.

Il faut pas exagerer, ca devient TRES VITE ridicule! Alors si tu veux troller, tu nous previens, si t'es pas content, ben tu ecris ton propre HOWTO! La critique est aisee mais l'art est difficile! Ose me dire que t'es pas content qu'il soit la, le HOWTO.

C'est pas parce que tu as decouvert hier que le Quebec etait une province du Canada que tu vas nous faire une poussee d'independentisme primaire sur les forums, MERDE! Je m'excuse.

Les choses sont ce qu'elles sont, on t'a propose plein de solutions, maintenant si t'es pas content, et bien va utiliser autre chose. Gentoo GNU/Linux c'est la mentalite du CHOIX! Si t'es pas content, au lieu de beugler, tu CHANGES! Et c'est pas la peine de detruire le HOWTO non plus.

ROGNTUDJU.

----------

## Pachacamac

Perso il me semble qu'un Howto non précis ne sert à rien. Autant aller consulter la doc officielle qui elle sera générale.

Si un Howto est crée c'est justement dans le but d'être précis, de donner des exemples ce qui permet de suivre un modèle.

----------

## bosozoku

Le pauvre Tecknojunkie, tout le monde est contre lui   :Laughing:  (enfin son idée hein).

----------

## Pachacamac

Fallait pas dire de betises ! lol

A la fin on va se retrouver avec un how to du style.

Pour configurer son système en français suivez les étapes suivantes :

- man date

- man locale

- man ...

----------

## kernelsensei

euh non faut pas pousser non plus !

quand on dit par exemple de se mettre a l'heure locale francaise (Paris/Madrid GMT+1), ben si le francophone expatrié aux US ou au Japon ne sais pas qu'il n'est pas a GMT+1, je crois qu'on ne peut plus rien pour lui !

----------

## Apsforps

Bof, un howto sur la commande man serait utile, c'est fou ce qu'ont peut trouver comme infos là-dedans avant de venir demander sur le forum   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Oué t'as raison je vais en faire un.

[How to] Utilisation du man

man man

[FIN]

Pour en revenir au topic, le Howto publié par un français est hébergé dans le forum français. Le mieux est, au lieu de le foutre en l'air, d'en créer un autre pour toi. Je dis bien pour toi et non pas pour tes compagnons car je ne pense pas qu'ils aient besoin, ni ne souhaitent, une version dénaturé à laquelle personne ne comprendra rien. 

Tu pourra le mettre dans la partie québécoise du forum. Ah mon petit doigt me dit qu'elle n'existe pas ! La canadienne ? Non plus ? Dans ce cas garde le pour toi !

Je ne veux pas être méchant mais une annotation suffit pour expliquer l'exemple choisit, en l'occurence l'heure de Paris, et le modifier pour son propre fuseau horaire.

D'après toi comment font les français habitant dans les DOM ? Ont-ils besoin d'avoir un howto pour leur expliquer qu'ils ne sont pas à l'heure de Paris bien que vivant en France ?

----------

## Trevoke

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Bof, un howto sur la commande man serait utile, c'est fou ce qu'ont peut trouver comme infos là-dedans avant de venir demander sur le forum  

 

Ca c'est pas con, parce que la commande 'man' est tres meconnue et parfois un peu dure a utiliser.

----------

## kernelsensei

ya man certes .... mais pour certaines commandes info est bien plus puissant !!

----------

## Pachacamac

Le help aide beaucoup lorsqu'il est bien fait et que l'on sais à peu près ce que l'on cherche.

----------

## Trevoke

Bon alors on est d'accord qu'il faut pas etre con?

----------

## blasserre

mon chauvinisme en prend tout de même un coup :

il y a des francophones (au moins un) plus têtus que les bretons

----------

## bosozoku

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> mon chauvinisme en prend tout de même un coup :
> 
> il y a des francophones (au moins un) plus têtus que les bretons

 

Hé ho je suis breton moi alors fait attention à ce que tu dis !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Polo

c'est vrai que c'est susceptible aussi un breton  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Par la suite, si tu tiens vraiment à un howto spécifique aux lecteurs Français, si vraiment tu as un doute sur la santé mentale de tes concitoyens, alors tu peux faire quelque chose d'utile: il me semble qu'un copier / coller du HOWTO complet, avec renommage vers "localiser une gentoo pour la France", ou un truc du genre, devrait suffire. Tu pourras ensuite l'adapter comme bon te sembleras, sans compliquer inutilement le document, et le rendre "inbitable"(?) pour les lecteurs de la francophonies, à qui il sera destiné au départ 
> 
> C'est pas un peu stupide ça???? je vous vire votre truc au lieu d'en faire un autre et vous aurez qu'à refaire??? Que tu produises des infos pour une communauté c'est bien, que tu prives une autre communauté de certaines infos exprès centralisées pour l'occasion c'est stupide!!! Je pense qu'adapter est peut être plus facile que se demander que faire d'autre, non???

 Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.  C'est complètement stupide.  Remarque aussi que la proposition viens de quelqu'un d'autre et j'ai fait un copier/coller en changeant quelques mots pour renverser l'argument.

Merci de prouver mon point.

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord, quand on est une minorite, on n'insulte pas la majorite. Ca, c'est de la psychologie de foule de base. Je suis arrive au milieu de la deuxieme page et je contemplais ecrire un message avec un seul mot : "Meurs". Evidemment, c'est pas tres gentil, mais traiter les francais de cons, d'egoistes, de malpropres, de malappris et de goujats, 'faut pas exagerer. On n'est pas des malappris.

 Cite moi stp.  Je me rappel pas d'avoir traiter les français de quoi que ce soit.  La seule chose potentiellement limite du méchant que je me rappel avoir dis c'est à certain qu'ils sont nombrillistes.  Outre ça...  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Les choses sont ce qu'elles sont, on t'a propose plein de solutions, maintenant si t'es pas content, et bien va utiliser autre chose. Gentoo GNU/Linux c'est la mentalite du CHOIX! Si t'es pas content, au lieu de beugler, tu CHANGES! Et c'est pas la peine de detruire le HOWTO non plus.

 C'est ce que je fais.  Je choisis de changer le howto, pas pour le détruire, mais l'améliorer.

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir au topic, le Howto publié par un français est hébergé dans le forum français. Le mieux est, au lieu de le foutre en l'air, d'en créer un autre pour toi. Je dis bien pour toi et non pas pour tes compagnons car je ne pense pas qu'ils aient besoin, ni ne souhaitent, une version dénaturé à laquelle personne ne comprendra rien. 
> 
> Tu pourra le mettre dans la partie québécoise du forum. Ah mon petit doigt me dit qu'elle n'existe pas ! La canadienne ? Non plus ? Dans ce cas garde le pour toi !

 Au moins, de toi j'ai une réponse claire à la question sur le sens du mot "français" du Howto.

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Je ne veux pas être méchant mais une annotation suffit pour expliquer l'exemple choisit, en l'occurence l'heure de Paris, et le modifier pour son propre fuseau horaire.

 Je sais pas pourquoi le monde ont stické sur l'exemple de l'heure.  C'est tellement triviale, tout le monde le dit, c'est évident que [troll]même[/troll] les Parisiens vont figurer quoi faire si l'heure pointait sur /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Montreal.

Puisque plusieurs ont signifiés qu'il était préférable d'être précis parce que les noobs vont être perdus... *rg421 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/<Région>/<lieu> /etc/localtime
> ```
> ...

 Que ce soit Paris ou Montréal, il n'existe pas de Stasbourg ni de Québec.  Faut faire confiance au sens de la débrouillardise.  C'est évident que n'importe quel noob finira par figurer.

Perso, je trouve mieux l'utilisation des GMT+?, mais ça c'est une opinion.  En bout de ligne, ne serait-ce pas plus complet de mentionner qu'on ajuste le fuseau en créant un lien symbolique du fichier /etc/localetime vers un des fichiers de /usr/share/zoneinfo?  Au lieu de bébête "pour mettre à l'heure française -> Paris, Boum! prend ton trou"?

Outre ça, l'heure c'est vraiment insignifiant d'y revenis constament.  J'ai aucun problème à une explication comme je viens de faire, puis citer en exemple l'heure de Paris, tel que dans l'actuelle Howto.  C'est ce que j'appelle de la généralisation, rendre régionalement neutre, sans s'empêcher de mettre des exemples concrèts, disons avec Paris, la France et les français, pour pas froisser l'égo de "la majorité" (bien virtuelle, parce que c'est faux).

 *anigel wrote:*   

> En revanche, inclure des directives concernant les claviers, les codepages, etc, pour nos amis de langue française me paraît une bonne idée. Mais en restant directif ! Pas d'abstraction ! Sinon on complique le document inutilement !

 C'est surtout ça mon intention.  Quand je t'ai demandé de trouver la configuration console pour l'Acadie, sache que je ne le sais pas plus que toi.  Il est fort probable que les Acadiens eux mêmes ne le savent pas.  Alors ils doivent chercher.  C'est con, parce qu'ils vont probablement tous lire le Howto, sans que celui-ci ne les informes sur ce qu'ils veulent vraiment savoir, et ça c'est pas que la variable LANG en France c'est fr_FR@euro/utf-8.  Je sais de quoi je parle parce que j'ai vecu le problème même pour localiser Gentoo pour le Québec.

Reglons le problème.  Il n'est donc pas possible d'avoir un howto pour la francophonie?  Il faut absolument un pour la France et un pour le reste du monde?

----------

## Trevoke

Je refuse de te citer parce que sinon ca va degenerer en flame war, mais je vais dire ce que je me promets etre ma derniere connerie...

 *tecknojunkie wrote:*   

> C'est ce que je fais. Je choisis de changer le howto, pas pour le détruire, mais l'améliorer.

 

Ca mon pote, c'est vachement subjectif.

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je refuse de te citer parce que sinon ca va degenerer en flame war, mais je vais dire ce que je me promets etre ma derniere connerie...
> 
>  *tecknojunkie wrote:*   C'est ce que je fais. Je choisis de changer le howto, pas pour le détruire, mais l'améliorer. 
> 
> Ca mon pote, c'est vachement subjectif.

 Tout comme de dire que je vais le détruire.

----------

## Trevoke

GGGNNNNNNNN

Et parce qu'on a tort, ca veut dire que t'as raison?

Ho la la qu'est-ce que je suis faible ces temps-ci, vous auriez pas un meilleur trollometre pour moi?

----------

## tecknojunky

Bon bien, roulement de tambour.  Ce soir j'y ai donné un petit coup.  Voici des ébauches de la partie Système.  Il manque de polissage.  Entre autre, à le relire, j'ai corrigé ce qui me semblais redondant.  Je ne considère pas cela comme complet.  J'aimerais votre votre avis.  Le tout sera agrémenté d'une jolie liste pour chacune des régions (à faire par chacun, c'est un wiki après tout  :Wink:  ).

Alors voici:

Section Affichage:

Support

```
Pour que les applications compilés le soient avec la possibilité de pouvoir interchanger les textes d'interfaces (console ou graphique) dans d'autres langues, il vous faut tout d'abord affecter la valeur ''nls'' (native language support) à la variable globale USE dans le fichier /etc/make.conf et ensuite (re)compiler glibc.

Puisque vous allez probablement n'utiliser qu'un ou peut-être deux localisations, vous pouvez aussi ajouter la valeur ''userlocales'' à la variable USE et ensuite indiquer dans le fichier /etc/locales.build uniquement les localisations que vous aurez besoins.

Code: Activer userlocales spécifiquement pour glibc

# mkdir /etc/portage

# echo "syslibs/glibc userlocales" >> /etc/portage/packages.use

La liste des localisations s'obtient grace à la commande ''locales -a''.  Le format de ceux-ci va comme suit: ''Langue_Pays.Encodage''.  En principe, ils devraient tous commencer par ''fr'' (mais je veux pas présummer).

Les codes utilisés sont ceux fixés par l'ISO.  La langue est toujours 2 ou 3 lettres en minuscules tandis que le pays est toujours 2 lettres en majuscules.  Optionnelement, pour les localisations européennes, ceci peut être suivie de @euro pour pourvoir générer le symbol de la devise.  Finalement, aussi optionnel, on peut spécifier l'encodage en utilsant / comme séparateurs.  Dans la francophonie, les encodages seront surtout ISO-8859-1, ISO-8859-15 et UTF-8.

Puisque ce ne sont pas toutes les applications qui ont étés traduites en français, si la traduction francophone est manquante, l'anglais sera utilisé par défaut.

Maintenant allez-y et éditez le fichier /etc/locales.build:

Code: Exemple pour les localisations états-uniennes et franco-belge:

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

fr_BE/ISO-8859-1

fr_BE@euro/ISO-8859-15

Une fois fait, allez-y et (re)emergez glibc.
```

Environnement

```
Pour globalement spécifier au système quel est la localisation que vous désirer utiliser, il faut ajuster les variables d'environnements.  Il y en a plusieurs et leurs nombres permettent la flexibilitée d'utiliser, par exemple, le symbole monétaire du Yen, l'heure en Chinois, la date en anglais, les nombres en métrique et les messages en français.  Si une telle configuration est souhaitable pour vous, je vous suggère de taper ''man 1 localedef'', ''man 5 locale'' ou encore consultez Google.

Dans le cas le plus simple, l'ajustement de la variable LANG suffit car elle représente la valeur par défaut pour toutes autres variables non-définies.

Vous pouvez mettre cette variable directement dans le fichier /etc/profile, ou vous pouvez utiliser le système d'ajustement des variables d'environnements de Gentoo situé dans le répertoire /etc/env.d.  Si vous optez pour cette dernière, créez un fichier dans ce répertoire et mettez-y LANG=<votre langue>.

Code: Pour le canadien-français:

# echo "LANG=fr_CA" > /etc/env.d/02locales

Le nom du fichier n'a pas d'importance, pour autant que c'est le seul qui ai une variable LANG de définie.  Ensuite, faire ''env-update && . /etc/profile''.
```

Section Mappage clavier:

Console

```
Par défaut, le clavier de Gentoo est mapper en QWERTY/US.  Pour modifier le mappage clavier sur la console, utiliser la commande ''loadkeys'' et passer le code de mappage clavier en parametre.  Les codes correspond à un fichier dans le répertoire ''/usr/share/keymaps/<architecture>/<type clavier>/<pays>-<glyphs>.<extension>''.  Par exemple, le fichier de mappage pour un clavier de type AZERTY franco-belge pour l'architecture i386 se trouve à ''/usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/be-latin1.map.gz''.

Code: Charger le mappage clavier AZERTY franco-belge:

# loadkeys be-latin1

Il vous faut meintenant vous assurez que la police de caractères console puisse générer des caractères accentués.  Les polices disponibles se trouvent dans le répertoire /usr/share/consolefonts sous la forme de ''<glyphs>-<taille>.<extension>''.  Pour le français, la majorité comence par ''lat'', malgré que ''default8x16'' fonctionne aussi.  Essayez-les et choisissez celle qui vous plaîts en passant le nom de la police (sans extension) à la commande ''setfont''.

Code: Changer la police console

# setfont lat9w-16

Finalement, certaines applications peuvent générer des codes caractères 8 bits.  Si la police utilisé est compatible unicode (la norme), une translation est neccéssaire. (À élaborer).

Pour que ces ajustements soient automatisé au démarrage, Gentoo offre la possibilité de mettre ces valeurs dans des  variables de configuration. La variable KEYMAP sert à définir le mappage clavier en mode console, la variable CONSOLEFONT définie la police console, tandis que la variable CONSOLETRANSLATION définie la translation des codes de caractères des applications à ceux de la police en place.

Où se trouve ces variables dépend du baselayout qui est installé sur votre système. Originalement, ces variables se trouvent dans le fichier /etc/rc.conf, mais depuis la version 1.11.7 du baselayout, ces variables se trouvent dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/keymaps.  Pour connaître la version du baselayout que vous avez, vous pouvez faire ''emerge -p baselyout''.

Code: Exemple de configuration console pour la France:

KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

Xorg

```
Le mappage clavier de la console et de l'interface graphique (X) sont malheureusement indépendant.  Il faut donc également spécifier celui-ci, sinon ont se retrouve avec un clavier mappé QWERTY/US.  La liste des codes de mappage se trouve dans le répertoire ''/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/''.

Selon l'âge de votre système, si vous aviez auparavant ou non Xfree, le nom du fichier de configuration peut s'appeler /etc/XF86Config, XF4? ou xorg.conf.  Dans ce fichier, allez à la section ''InputDevice'' qui définie le driver ''kbd''.  Dans cette section, spécifiez l'option ''XkbLayout'' avec entre guillemets les codes de mappage clavier que vous désirez utiliser.  Ensuite, spécifiez la combinaison de touches désiré pour basculer d'un mappage à l'autre.

Code: Mappage clavier états-uniens+français:

Option "XkbLayout" "us,fr"

Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

Dans cet exemple, vous aurez le mappage QWERTY par défaut sur chaque fenêtre et lorsque vous utiliserez le raccourci Alt+Shift vous pourrez taper avec le mappage AZERTY (donc avec des accents)
```

Section Système de fichiers:

Noyau

```
Lorsque vous configurez votre noyau (branche 2.4 et 2.6), dans le menu File systems puis Native Language Support, pour obtenir les caractères accentués dans les partitions windows (FAT32/NTFS) ou certains CD-Rom, mettez en modules les code de caractères à utiliser et, dans la rubrique Default NLS Option, spécifier celle que vous voulez utiliser par défaut:

Code: Exemple pour le français canadien

(iso8859-1) Default NLS Option

<M>   Codepage 863 (Canadian French)

<M>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

<M>   NLS UTF8
```

Samba

```
Pour configurer Samba, il faut configurer les mêmes informations que dans le noyau.  Dans le fichier de configuration ''/etc/samba/smb.conf'', ajustez les variables suivantes :

Fichier : /etc/samba/smb.conf

Pour la version 3.0.9 de samba :

dos charset = 863

unix charset = ISO8859-1

Pour la version 2.2.28 de samba :

client code page = 863

character set = ISO8859-1

Ce qui vous permettra par exemple d'avoir des fichiers accentués. 
```

Section Divers:

Aides

```
Code : pages d'aide en français

# emerge manpages-fr
```

Dico

```
Code : dictionnaires en français

# emerge aspell-fr
```

Comme je disais, c'est une ébauche.  Sûrement que le texte pourrait être abrégé.  Mettez-vous dans la peau d'un noob.  Je fais quoi.  Je laisse tel quel, j'allège, je le met dans le wiki et vous améliorez?

Côté Applications, je pense que le Howto actuel est convenable.  Tous ce qui manque est donc un espèce d'annuaire des configurations par région, que chacun pourra éditer (c'est un wiki).

----------

## anigel

Ceci sera également mon dernier post, j'ai appris étant jeune que vouloir faire reculer un âne qui refuse de bouger ne peut amener qu'à une ruade et une détérioration des rapports entre la bête et l'homme...

Je veux juste te faire remarquer le sens de ta démarche : tu viens, sur un forum de langue française, critiquer un document que l'un d'entre nous a pris la peine de rédiger, exprès pour les habitants de France. Tu râles parcequ'il n'est pas exactement adapté à ton cas de québécois.

Alors, sincèrement, avec une toute petite pointe de réflexion, tu suivrais la voie simple et logique de repartir sur la base de l'existant pour te former ton propre HOWTO, dédié à nos amis québécois, et qui ne posera aucun problème de co-existence avec la version dédiée à la France (ce qui, je te l'assure, n'a rien à voir avec ton idée de modifier l'existant pour nous obliger à repartir du tien pour reconstituer le nôtre ! - quand tu parodies les gens, merci de prendre la peine de le faire correctement: çà me semble un minimum).

Sinon, ne t'étonnes pas de te faire renvoyer paître : de la façon dont tu t'y prends, la démarche est détestable..

PS : En tous cas, je te remercie d'apporter de l'eau à mon moulin : la liberté induite par le wiki ne fait pas bon ménage avec les trublions acharnés ^^. Heureusement que la grande majorité des contributeurs ne sont pas aussi psychorigides !

----------

## Pachacamac

Je viens de lire ton dernier post.

J'ai relevé quelques erreurs :

```
locales -a
```

Ce n'est pas la bonne commande, il n'y a pas de 's'.

```
Code: Exemple pour les localisations états-uniennes et belge:

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

fr_BE/ISO-8859-1

fr_BE@euro/ISO-8859-15 
```

Pourquoi navoir pas mis lexemple pour la France ?

```
Il y en a plusieurs et leurs nombres permettent la flexibilitée d'utiliser, par exemple, le symbole monétaire du Yen, l'heure en Chinois, la date en anglais, les nombres en métrique et les messages en français.  Si une telle configuration est souhaitable pour vous, je vous suggère de taper ''man 1 localedef'', ''man 5 locale'' ou encore consultez Google. 

```

Le Yen et l'heure en Chinois on s'en moque dans cet howto. Bien que j'aimerai savoir quel est le résultat de l'heure en chinois ?... L'heure chinoise est déjà plus intéressante mais dans ce cas pourquoi n'avoir pas mis celui de la France ? Je suis bien dans le Howto localisation en français ?

```
Les codes correspond à un fichier
```

petite faute d'accord...

```

Code: Charger le mappage clavier AZERTY franco-belge:

# loadkeys be-latin1 

```

Comprend pas pourquoi il n'y a plus l'exemple pour le clavier français  :Rolling Eyes: 

Faut pas te venger de la sorte !

```

Il vous faut meintenant vous

```

+1

```
emerge -p baselyout

```

mauvais nom !

```

sinon ont se retrouve

```

faute +1

```

Code: Exemple pour le français canadien 

```

Ah ben le français qui lira ce tuto ne comprend pas pourquoi il n'y a plus d'exemples pour lui.

Et il aura bien raison !

 :Confused: 

Dans l'ensemble c'est pas mal mais il manque des exemples... pour la France !

----------

## tecknojunky

Merci pour les commentaires constructifs.

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Je viens de lire ton dernier post.
> 
> J'ai relevé quelques erreurs :

 Bof, ce genre d'erreurs c'est pas très importants.  Ils pourront toujours être corrigés par quelqu'un une fois dans le wiki.  C'est vraiment sur la forme que ça m'interresse de connaître vos opinions.

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Dans l'ensemble c'est pas mal mais il manque des exemples... pour la France !

 Mais, il y en a un:

```
Code: Exemple de configuration console pour la France:

KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

Idéalement, j'aimerais qu'il y ai des exemples pour tout les pays.  franco-belge ou franco-français, c'est tellement similaire que vous pouvez figurer, pour autant qu'on sache que pour la France c'est "fr" et que pour la Belgique c'est "be".  Y'a sûrement la Suisse ("ch" hein?) que j'aurais dû citer et je vais le faire (dans ma version txt).  

Ce que j'aimerais bien connaître, ce sont les particularités pour des endroits comme l'Afrique, l'Asie ou Haiti.

----------

## Pachacamac

Il en faudrai plus.

Lorsque tu ne sais pas quoi mettre tu prend l'exemple. Notament pour les variables locales.

Alors donner une fois l'un, une fois l'autre ne sert à rien à part d'embrouiller tout le monde.

----------

## bosozoku

C'est une bonne initiative que je ne critique pas car je n'en fais pas autant.

Cependant je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu veux mettre des exemples pour les pays d'Afrique et d'Asie... C'est un howto de localisation pour Français non ?

Bon ya peut être quelques touristes Français en Asie ou en Afrique m'enfin bon...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *anigel wrote:*   

> PS : En tous cas, je te remercie d'apporter de l'eau à mon moulin : la liberté induite par le wiki ne fait pas bon ménage avec les trublions acharnés ^^. Heureusement que la grande majorité des contributeurs ne sont pas aussi psychorigides !

 

Ouais, mais ce qui est bien avec un wiki, c'est que c'est comme un CVS ! Tu peux revenir en arriere !!  :Very Happy: 

Autrement je suis aussi pour l'avis de faire un HOWTO a part !

----------

## tecknojunky

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Cependant je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu veux mettre des exemples pour les pays d'Afrique et d'Asie... C'est un howto de localisation pour Français non ?

 Non.  C'est un howto pour francophones, et il y en a beaucoup en Afrique (plus qu'en France), en Amérique et quelques vestiges en Asie du sud.

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Autrement je suis aussi pour l'avis de faire un HOWTO a part !

 Pourquoi cette obstination à duplicater?!?  :Confused: 

----------

## kernelsensei

1) Ben je trouve qu'un HOWTO a part ferait plus propre !

2) Je ne comprends toujours pas vraiment le probleme en fait, donc je ne vois pas l'interet de toucher au HOWTO deja present !

Si tu pouvais m'expliquer clairement ce qui te gene dans le HOWTO peut etre que je pourrais t'en dire plus ...

----------

## Pachacamac

Je crois avoir compris que le problème est simplement que les francophones n'habite pas qu'en France...

----------

## kernelsensei

et ca change quoi pour le howto ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Au lieu de donner un exemple précis pour la France il ne veut plus rien du tout à part généraliser. Cela aura pour effet, à mon avis, de ne plus servir à rien puisque le howto restera dans le vague le plus absolu.

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. C'est complètement stupide. Remarque aussi que la proposition viens de quelqu'un d'autre et j'ai fait un copier/coller en changeant quelques mots pour renverser l'argument.
> 
> Merci de prouver mon point.

 

A priori y'a des subtilités qui doivent t'échapper alors, last post et après j'abandonne. J'avais absolument repéré ton insolent manège parodique vis à vis d'Anigel et c'est bien pour ça que j'avais réagi! Note que la subtile nuance qui t'échappe c'est que lui te propose de :

1) pas toucher à ce qui existe

2) copier l'existant et l'adapter

Ta proposition ça donne

1) altérer ce qui existe

2) faire une copie du document altéré

3) remettre la copie de manière à reconstuire l'original avant altération...

bref... on en a pendu pour moins que ça!

----------

## TGL

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Autrement je suis aussi pour l'avis de faire un HOWTO a part ! Pourquoi cette obstination à duplicater?!? 

 

Faire une page à part, ça n'est pas forcement dupliquer. On peut imaginer qu'au début du Howto actuel, tu rajoutes une note du genre «Ce HOWTO ayant été écrit par un Français, il est particulièrement adapté à la localisation pour la France. Les francophone d'autres pays peuvent cependant aussi suivre ces conseils, moyennant quelques changement mineurs, listés sur la page compléments pour les francophones non-français.»

Cette page compléments pour les francophones non-français pourrait simplement lister les quelques éléments de configuration à adapter (locales, keymap, fuseau, etc.), organisés pays par pays. Comme ça, il serait simple pour un Belge ou un Nouvelle-Calédonisien (yuk, on dit comment ?) de rajouter leur leur propre section s'ils le souhaitent. 

Et puis voilà, t'as au final toute l'info de disponible, sans avoir pour autant alourdi ou dénaturé le Howto original. Enfin perso c'est comme ça que je ferais.

Bon sinon, juste pour info, ça fait deux jours que le lock me démange régulièrement sur ce thread. Hier soir j'me suis dis que ce serait probablement pour aujourd'hui... heureusement qu'entre temps des messages constructifs ont été postés, continuez sur cette voie, et sus au troll velu.

----------

## blasserre

ce qui me déprime le plus... mis à part le fait que l'on y perde en clarté, c'est que nous sommes face à quelqu'un de motivé, prêt à consacrer du temps à la communauté, mais qui pousse dans le mauvais sens (tout au moins pas dans le bon axe)

pourquoi ne pas se concentrer sur un HOWTO complémentaire (et francophone)  listant à peu près exhaustivement les différentes variables d'environnement, codepages, etc. pour les différents utilisateurs francophones.

le HOWTO d'origine garderait sa simplicité et son homogénéité et les utilisateurs non français mais francophones pourraient adapter leur config grace à ce deuxième doc.

avec un lien/avertissement en tête du howto général ça pourrait contenter tout le monde non?

----------

## blasserre

bouhouoouu   :Sad: 

jme suis fait griller par TGL

----------

## TGL

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> jme suis fait griller par TGL

 

Alors ça, vu la fréquence à laquelle je poste en ce moment, fallait le faire  :Laughing: 

Bon enfin c'est pas grave, ça prouve qu'on est au moins deux à trouver que le problème est simple et a des solutions non-polémiques.

----------

## bosozoku

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi Blasserre. Tecknojunkie tu es motivé ( en tout cas c'est ce que tu laisses paraître) malheuresement tu ne prends pas en compte nos avis. Tu persistes dans l'idée de modifier (défigurer) ce howto.

J'approuve totalement l'idée de TGL à propos du compléments pour les Francophones non-Français. Pourquoi ne pas se diriger dans cette voie la ?

----------

## blasserre

heu   :Shocked: 

TGL a dit la même chose que moi, une minute avant...

pourquoi c'est moi qu'on enguirlande ?

last matching post rules ?

la seule modif du howto originel que je propose est de rajouter un lien vers l'hypothétique howto de technojunky décrivant les variables, codepages, etc.

peut-être me suis-je mal exprimé ?

----------

## TGL

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> pourquoi c'est moi qu'on enguirlande ?

 

Nan, je crois que c'est TJ que bosozoku enguirlande, même si il est passé de la 3ème personne à la 2ème dans sa phrase.

----------

## bosozoku

Oups oui effectivement c'est pas comprehensible la... Je corrige tout de suite.

----------

## Longfield

+ 1 avec la remarque de TGL !!!!

franchement un document annexe aurait été bien plus approprié ...

De plus, moi aussi je suis francophone non français habitant la Suisse romande, et il m'a paru très évident que certains points n'étaient pas adaptés à ma situation et j'ai fait les changements de mon propre chef sans en faire tout un fromage !

C'est une situation à laquelle tous les Suisses romands sont habitués (consulter des documents faits par ou pour des Français et adapter) et je pense que les Québécois doivent être exactement au même point, donc je me demande vraiment pourquoi tout ce remue-ménage !

----------

## Pachacamac

TGL, si l'envie te démange ne te prive pas de locker ce fil. Tu as mon approbation ! mdr

Tout d'abord TJ est enteté et rien ne le fera changer d'avis maintenant ou plus tard.

Ensuite cela permettra de prouver une nouvelle fois que t'es toujours actif...

Et en dernier lieu ca te fera du bien ! Alors vas y lâche toi !!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> TGL, si l'envie te démange ne te prive pas de locker ce fil. Tu as mon approbation ! mdr
> 
> Tout d'abord TJ est enteté et rien ne le fera changer d'avis maintenant ou plus tard.
> 
> Ensuite cela permettra de prouver une nouvelle fois que t'es toujours actif...
> ...

 

Roo ton passage au niveau de Vétéran ne t'oblige pas à être aussi méchant ! 

Hum, et puis si en fait, les vétérans sont méchants ! Niark niark   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dais

Je vous rappelle, soi dit en passant, qu'un howto pour la localisation pour lecas du Québec existe sur ce forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1779144#1779144

Il pourrait servir de base pour les complémentarités, ou mieux: pour la page spécifique aux Québécois. Et qu'un belge fasse la variation pour les Belges, pareil pour les Suisses, les Sénégalais, Camerounais, etc.. :p

Il se peut qu'il soit sur le wiki, mais j'suis pas allé vérifier.

PS: [troll]l'indépendantisme, le chauvinisme, et tutti quanti, sont des armes de l'ego qui empêchent l'accès à l'illumination .. sus à l'ego !! nous sommes tous égaux ![/troll]

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tecknojunky

D'abord, merci à tous ceus qui ont emis des commentaires constructifs.  Désolé de pas avoir répondu plus tôt.  J'ai cette fâcheuse manie de dormir 8 heures chaque jour.  

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 2) Je ne comprends toujours pas vraiment le probleme en fait, donc je ne vois pas l'interet de toucher au HOWTO deja present !

  *Longfield wrote:*   

> De plus, moi aussi je suis francophone non français habitant la Suisse romande, et il m'a paru très évident que certains points n'étaient pas adaptés à ma situation et j'ai fait les changements de mon propre chef sans en faire tout un fromage !
> 
> C'est une situation à laquelle tous les Suisses romands sont habitués (consulter des documents faits par ou pour des Français et adapter) et je pense que les Québécois doivent être exactement au même point, donc je me demande vraiment pourquoi tout ce remue-ménage !

 Le noeud du problème, c'est que le howto ne remplie que partiellement son mandat si on est pas d'un pays d'Europe.  Je parle du cas du Québec parce que, par la force des choses, je le connais bien.  Au Québec, on utilise un clavier accentué QWERTY, on utilise le $, on se sert de la page code ISO-8859-1, etc.  Si on suit votre howto, on sait quoi changer, mais on ne sait pas comment ni où trouver les valeurs.  On se ramasse par la suite avec des glyphes bizarres au lieu de caractères accentués, des touches mal placés, etc...  C'est pour cette raison que je dis que le Howto est trop spécifique à l'Europe (et pas juste la France) et je pense que c'est possible d'améliorer ça.  Certain parmis vous le pense aussi.

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Faire une page à part, ça n'est pas forcement dupliquer.

 Si on fait abstraction du produit finale, est-ce qu'il est raisonnable de se fixer comme objectif de maintenir une seule page de francisation de Gentoo, égèrment plus généraliste tout en étant aussi même claire, conçis et ultimement plus complet, amélioré?  Non?  C'est infesable?

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Tecknojunkie tu es motivé ( en tout cas c'est ce que tu laisses paraître) malheuresement tu ne prends pas en compte nos avis.

 Faux.  Je suis tout ouïe et, à ce que je sache, jusqu'à présent, tout est comme avant.  En contre partie, je vous trouve (pour la plupart) négatifs... *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Tu persistes dans l'idée de modifier (défigurer) ce howto.

 ...et insultant.  Depuis le début de ce thread qu'on présume que le résultat de mon labeur sera necéssairement mauvais, moins bon, régressif, etc.   Je me donne la peine d'en débattre sur le forum dans un but constructif et d'esprit de collaboration, qu'est-ce que j'obtiens en retour?  On me chie dessus.  On me traite comme un bon à rien.  Bravo la communauté.

Enfin, pas tous, heureusement.  Certains mentionnent leurs réserves et d'autres offrent des suggestions (en fait, une seule).  Ce que j'arrive pas à croire, c'est que tout le monde tiens dure comme fer à ce que le howto actuelle soit maintenue.  Comme s'il était parfait.  Je m'excuse, mais je refuse de croire qu'il ne puisse être amélioré.  Sinon, à quoi ça sert de le mettre dans un wiki?  Mettez le donc plutôt dans une page statique tant qu'à ça.  Problème réglé.

 * wrote:*   

> TGL, si l'envie te démange ne te prive pas de locker ce fil. Tu as mon approbation ! mdr
> 
> Tout d'abord TJ est enteté et rien ne le fera changer d'avis maintenant ou plus tard.

 Encore des présomptions.  Allé, vas-y, lock ce thread si dans ce forum c'est mal d'avoir besoin d'être convaincu pour changer d'idée.

 *Dias wrote:*   

> e vous rappelle, soi dit en passant, qu'un howto pour la localisation pour lecas du Québec existe sur ce forum:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1779144#1779144

 Hum.  On pourrait peut-être demander l'avis de son auteur?

----------

## kernelsensei

suivant ta logique, il faudrait generaliser tous les HOWTOS ...

Moi meme, Francais de la france, j'utilise un clavier QWERTY .... le HOWTO n'est donc pas adapté pour moi !

Comme je le disais deja avant, un HOWTO (surtout dans le cas de la localisation) n'est pas un ecrit saint qui doit etre suivi a la lettre du debut jusqu'a la fin ! 

Pour toute doc, il faut que l'utilisateur en face, ait un minimum de bon sens, prenons le clavier par exemple :

l'utilisateur voit dans la doc :

```
/usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/fr-latin9.map.gz
```

ben si il est incapable de voir que le clavier qu'il a sous les doigts n'est pas un azerty, je crois qu'on ne peut plus rien pour lui !

Dans le cas ou il se dit "ahh, ben ca c'est pas pour moi, faut que j'aille voir dans qwerty .." il determinera que le keymap a utiliser se trouve dans qwerty !

Les personnes qui lisent les HOWTOS n'ont pas a etre des assistés, sinon on avancera jamais !

----------

## Pachacamac

MDR ! Ne le prend pas mal mais tu m'a vraiment donné l'impression de ne pas tenir compte des avis que l'on t'as donné.

J'attend de voir le résultat final pour te dire réellement ce que j'en pense.

En tout cas je suis ravi que tu veuille améliorer ce howto. 

Cependant j'émet quelques réserves sur la façon dont tu procède. Je ne t'en veux pas de t'exprimer mais étant donné le nombre de posts négatifs que tu as reçu tu devrai revoir ta communication.

Tu ne veux pas faire plusieurs Howto comme on te l'a suggéré, ce n'est pas primordial.

Mais s'il te plait laisse au moins les exemples d'origine !

Que tu ajoutes en plus des exemples exhaustifs n'est pas une mauvaise idée, loin de là. 

Or d'après ce que j'ai compris ton but est de faire abstraction complète pour que chacun sache comment modifier les variables et les adapter pour son pays.

C'est sur ce point que je ne suis pas d'accord. Et je te l'ai dit à plusieurs reprises c'est pourquoi c'est est la dernière fois que je répond sur ce thème.

Tout le monde est capable à partir d'exemples de s'adapter pour configurer correctement les valeurs selon sa région. Avec un minimum d'explication voire tout simplement la procédure à suivre.

Il faut cependant avoir un exemple de référence.

Et certainement pas un texte de 4 lignes pour expliquer les subtilités de chaque variable pour une situation peu probable au commun des utilisateurs. Tu vas embrouiller tout le monde si tu t'y prend de la sorte.

Bonne continuation et bon courage pour tes projets.Last edited by Pachacamac on Sat Jan 15, 2005 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ttgeub

Il est toujours pas locké ce thread   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## blasserre

les esprits ont été un peu échaudés, c'est vrai, mais nous sommes cependant nombreux à louer ton effort d'élargissement du howto....

simplement la méthode ne nous parait pas la meilleure. TGL et moi avons proposé un second HOWTO complémentaire et plus "pointu" décrivant les différentes possibilités de config pour les différentes zones. qu'en penses-tu ?

----------

## kernelsensei

j'approuve l'idee du 2nd Howto ! _o/    :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, je m'etais promis d'etre sage, mais la j'ai besoin qu'on m'eclaircisse les idees.

Etat present:

Il y a sur le WIKI un mode d'emploi pour franciser son systeme. C'est bien cela?

Etat desire: 

Il y a sur le WIKI un mode d'emploi pour franciser son systeme tout en prenant en compte absolument toutes les petites modifications et existences de francophonies possible, c-a-d quebec, monaco, madagascar, guyane, etc etc, ah oui, et la France.

Ce que Tecknojunkie fait:

Il redige un WIKI avec des exemples pour des minorites et neglige completement la France. Volontairement, meme, qu'on dirait. L'heure en Chine? Quoi? Les fautes d'orthographe et de grammaires? Quoi?

Oui, on s'attache a l'heure, parce que c'est un tres bon exemple mine de rien, et qu'apparemment c'est absolument central a ton probleme, tecknojunkie.

Je voudrais faire un dernier rappel a l'ordre (oui, l'ordre! Il y a un ordre dans cette anarchie internaute!).

En regle generale, il y a un mode d'emploi pour la majorite, et la minorite s'adapte. Aux Etats-Unis, ils disent: Minority rights, majority rules. C'est-a-dire que la majorite fait la loi, mais c'est pas pour ca qu'on ecrase la minorite.

Je n'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi, au lieu de rediger un nouveau mode d'emploi juste pour le Quebec, monsieur veut absolument modifier l'original qui, il me semble, a fait un tres bon travail jusque-la.

Et pas seulement modifier l'original, le reecrire completement!

Tout ce qu'il y a a faire c'est modifier l'original pour AJOUTER DES EXEMPLES.

Au lieu de cela, Tecknojunkie fait de l'anti-francisme primaire en essayant d'eradiquer toutes preuves que la France existe dans un mode d'emploi qui explique comment mettre son systeme en francais. Tecknojunkie, tu sais que la langue que tu utilises, elle est nee en France?

[troll]

J'ai une meilleure idee. Y a qu'a tuer toutes les langues, et on parle tous anglais, puisque c'est la majorite sur Internet. Non en fait, j'ai tort! Il y a un milliard de chinois donc il faudrait tous parler chinois, ca serait plus simple non? Il faut tuer les differences. 

...Je suis fier d'etre un Alpha. Je ne voudrais pas etre un Beta ou un Delta ou meme un Gamma. Non. Je suis fier d'etre un Alpha. Je remplis un travail important pour la communaute...

[/troll]

Jusqu'ici je n'ai pas compris de quoi il s'offusque. Est-ce que c'est le fait qu'il faut utiliser son cerveau un petit peu? Est-ce que c'est qu'il n'a pas trouve le HOWTO sur le forum pour mettre en quebecois? Est-ce qu'il n'aime pas chercher? Est-ce que c'est juste une preuve pour savoir si on est unis contre l'envahisseur?

Expliquez-moi, la, parce que j'ai juste envie qu'on [LOCK] ce thread et qu'on [LOCK] la page du wiki ...

----------

## kernelsensei

locker le thread oui, mais pas le wiki .. (ben oui, on peut toujours y ajouter des choses intelligentes ...)

----------

## tecknojunky

Woohoo les gars!  Là vous commencé à être constructifs.  :Very Happy: 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> suivant ta logique, il faudrait generaliser tous les HOWTOS ...
> 
> Moi meme, Francais de la france, j'utilise un clavier QWERTY .... le HOWTO n'est donc pas adapté pour moi !
> 
> Comme je le disais deja avant, un HOWTO (surtout dans le cas de la localisation) n'est pas un ecrit saint qui doit etre suivi a la lettre du debut jusqu'a la fin ! 
> ...

 Mais faut savoir que c'est dans /usr/share/keymaps, qu'est-ce que c'est que ces i386/PPC, etc.  Ça n'y ai pas dans le howto actuel.  Mon énauche qui explique ça est ce que c'est, une ébauche.  C'est sortie de ma tête et j'ai pas reformulé pour rendre ça plus claire.  Je me suis surtout concentré à démontré l'information que je voulais apporter.  Est-ce que ça peut être écrit autrement, mieux?  C'est sur que oui, et un wiki est idéal pour ça parce que ça permet aux autres de collaborer et d'y apporter des améliorations.  J'ai posté ici sous forme de texte juste pour donner une idée, un modèle, trouver un concensus.

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> C'est sur ce point que je ne suis pas d'accord. Et je te l'ai dit à plusieurs reprises c'est pourquoi c'est est la dernière fois que je répond sur ce thème.

 Dommage.  Tu contriebues, là.  :Sad:   Tes points sont notés et voici le deal que je te proppose.  On essaie de faire un howto amélioré sans toucher au wiki actuelle, puis on juge du résultat.  Mais faut pas mettre la charut avant les boeufs et attendre que le dit nouveau howto soit rédigé avant de juger (et condamner).  :Wink: 

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Il est toujours pas locké ce thread?

 Non, et il ne le sera jamais parce qu'il y a une tentative sincère de faire avancer les choses ici.

 * wrote:*   

> TGL et moi avons proposé un second HOWTO complémentaire et plus "pointu" décrivant les différentes possibilités de config pour les différentes zones. qu'en penses-tu ?

  *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Enfin, pas tous, heureusement. Certains mentionnent leurs réserves et d'autres offrent des suggestions (en fait, une seule).

 ... et c'est de cette proposition dont je parle.  C'est une bonne idée.  Une matrice ou quelque chose comme ça.

Et vous?  Je vous propose de rendre le howto un peu plus générique, quite à ce que les exemples soient spécifique à la France.  Exemple frappant: Eviter des trucs du genre "On configure le clavier pour la langue française: fr-latin9".   Le howto n'as ausune considération pour les autres mappages existant comme le QWERTY.  C'est à ce niveau que je trouve que le howto déficient parce que trop spécifique.  Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------

## blasserre

perso, ce thread m'aura permis de découvrir qu'il existait une extension firefox qu reload la page automatiquement.... c'est déjà ça

sinon en l'absence de réponse du principal interressé je vote aussi pour le lock

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, moi je dis, "fais ton howto sans toucher au wiki, presente le nous, et on verra deja !"

Voila, comme ca tout le monde il est content !

@blasserre: c'est quoi cette extension ? ca m'interesse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> locker le thread oui, mais pas le wiki .. (ben oui, on peut toujours y ajouter des choses intelligentes ...)

 Pourquoi?  J,en ai besoin.  On peut toujours rigoler et se tirer la pipe, tant que ça reste dans la limite de l'acceptable.  J'avoue comprendre maintenant que cette limite est relative à chacun, entre autre pour ceux qui propose de parler le chinois... chose impossible.  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Trevoke.  Pousse, mais pousse égale.  Je voudrais aussi précider qu'il y a 60 millions de Français et 131 de francophones dans le monde.

Afrique: 71% Europe: 21% Amérique: 4%Alors, elle est où la majorité?

(on discute là)  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> c'est quoi cette extension ? ca m'interesse 

 

ReloadEvery 0.5  :Wink:  à régler à 5 secondes, c'est chaud comme la braise ici

sinon j'ai trouvé GooglePreview 0.8 c'est rigolo (mais ca marche pas top)

----------

## Trevoke

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Trevoke.  Pousse, mais pousse égale.  Je voudrais aussi précider qu'il y a 60 millions de Français et 131 de francophones dans le monde.
> 
> Afrique: 71% Europe: 21% Amérique: 4%Alors, elle est où la majorité?
> 
> (on discute là) 

 

Comme disait Coluche, un emigre Italien devenu comique francais... "Dans le monde y a 50 millions de Francais, y a presque TROIS MILLIARDS D'ETRANGERS!" (et oui, le sketch a vingt ans).

Pourquoi est-ce que tu cherches la petite bete?

----------

